# Kappe für Flash Voyager USB Stick



## rossy (3. Juni 2012)

*Kappe für Flash Voyager USB Stick*

Hallo,
habe einen Flash Voyager USB 2.0 Stick bei dem ich leider die Kappe verloren habe. kann man so eine irgendwo Bestellen ( bei euch vlt.)

Gruß Rossy


----------



## sims1024 (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kappe für Flash Voyager USB Stick*

dort => Support


----------



## rossy (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kappe für Flash Voyager USB Stick*

Alles klar Danke

Gruß Rossy


----------

